# Erfahrungen Cube Elite HPC



## Alex0711 (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Möchte mir gerne das o. g. Bike, oder den Rahmen zulegen. 
Leider habe ich noch keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Cube machen können. Wäre schön wenn der ein oder andere Besitzer des o. g. Rahmens oder Bikes hier seine Erfahrungen Posten könnte.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. Februar 2008)

fahre seit einem monat ein cube elite hpc und muss sagen bin sehr zufrieden. Fährt sich echt spielerisch und klettert auch ganz gut. Flexen tuts gar nicht. Nicht besonders schön finde ich den Sattelrohrdurchmesser. Das 34,9mm Maß ist schön und gut aber da sollte es dann auch mehr Stützen für geben. Die mitgelieferte Syntace Carbon ist zwar kein Leichtgewicht aber echt ganz gut ;-)

mfg erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2008)

hab seit dez. ein cube hpc in teamline 08 mit mtx ausstattung! muss sagen ist ein top bike! ist halt voll auf race ausgelegt --> steinhart! bin jetzt noch ned mega viel damit gefahren aber fühlt sich super an. 
mfg


----------



## Alex0711 (22. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. würde mich freuen wenn noch ein paar Leute mehr ihre Erfahrungen Posten könnten, oder fahren so wenigen den Rahmen???

Wie schwer sind eure Bikes? Stimmen die Herstellerangaben oder gibt es da große Abweichungen?

Was ist ein ganz klarer Kritikpunkt an dem Bike???


----------



## Jackass1987 (22. Februar 2008)

also mein Bike wird in der Sommerausstattung ( leichtere Reifen ) glatte 9 kg auf die Waage bringen. Mit dem Rahmengewicht bin ich zufrieden. Bei mir 1,25 kg mit montierten Steuersatz aber ohne den ganzen Steuersatzabdeckungen. Fahrverhalten finde ich toll. Vor allem weil ich ein ganz kleines 16" habe ( bin auch nur 1,70m ) kann man es  echt schön über die Trails zirkeln. 

mfg erik !


----------



## Alex0711 (23. Februar 2008)

Schön zu hören das die Bikes so schön leicht sind. Mein Ziel sind bei der Zusammenstellung 9,5Kg. Auf der Homepage von Cube, kenne leider nur die Serienangabe, steht, dass das Cube Elite HPC K24 im Serienzustand 10,2Kg wiegt. Kann das jemand bestätigen??? Dachte das wäre leichter!

Ich bin 178cm groß (oder klein) und wollte mir das Bike in 18Zoll holen. 16er ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu klein. Damit könnte dann mein Sohn fahren!

Gibt es irgendwelche Kritik an dem Bike???
Wenn ich mir schon so ein teures (für meine Verhältnisse) Bike anschaffe, dann möchte ich auch möglichst jede Kritik oder schwäche vor dem Kauf kennen.

Gruß


----------



## k-epsilon (23. Februar 2008)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Vor allem weil ich ein ganz kleines 16" habe ( bin auch nur 1,70m ) kann man es  echt schön über die Trails zirkeln.



Hi Erik,

ich bin "auch" nur 1.70 m  und ueberlege mir ein Cube HPC in 16 Zoll zu kaufen. Wie bist Du denn mit der Rahmengroesse zufrieden und welche Vorbaulaenge hast du montiert? 

Ich bin bezueglich der Rahmengroesse etwas unsicher, weil der Rahmen mit 410 mm Sitzrohr sehr klein erscheint. 

Gruesse
Michael


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2008)

also ich bin 1.72m klein und habe ein 18" genommen! passt aber perfekt! hat mir mein Händler meines Vertrauens geraten! 
mfg


----------



## MythosScott (24. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich habe das Bike erst seit Anfang Januar.
Bin in den letzten Tagen drei Touren (Asphalt) gefahren.
Was fÃ¼r mich ein wenig EingewÃ¶hnung brauchte, ist die Schaltweise der Shifter (SRAM alles mit dem Daumen zu schalten). 
Meine Formula Bremshebel vielen unter eine RÃ¼ckrufaktion und bei den DT Swiss LaufrÃ¤der wurde ein Speichennippel in der Felge vergessen, dies hat zur Folge, dass der Nippel stÃ¤ndig scheppert. Zuerst dachte ich es sind SpÃ¤ne aus der Produktion aber so etwas habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen!
Ein weiteres Fragezeichen stellte sich beim Transport des Rades. Laut Cube darf es mit einem ânormalenâ FahrradtrÃ¤ger nicht transportiert werden. Da ich einen HecktrÃ¤ger fÃ¼r die HÃ¤ngerkupplung habe ist das ein echtes Problem. Ich fragte bei der Firma Syntace (in unserer NÃ¤he) nach ob ich das Rad an der Carbon SattelstÃ¼tze spannen darf, dies wurde mit einem ja beantwortet.
Ich habe das Bike gewogen und bin mit Flaschenhalter auf 10,4 Kg gekommen (20Zoll).
Bei der RahmengrÃ¶Ãe bin ich (176cm) auf 20 Zoll gegangen, da ich nicht der Racer bin. Anstelle des original Vorbaus habe ich den F99 in der LÃ¤nge 105mm montieren lassen.
Mann soll sich bei der RahmengrÃ¶Ãe nicht verrÃ¼ckt machen. Mein altes Scott hatte 19 Zoll und ich war auch am zweifeln aber die ersten Testrunden haben meiner Kaufentscheidung recht gegeben. Es kommt eben immer auf den Einsatz an.
FÃ¼r mich als alter HS33 Fahrer ist es ein wenig ungewÃ¶hnlich, dass die Scheibenbremse ab und zu schleift. Mal sehen ob sich das nach dem ersten Service Ã¤ndert.
Ansonsten bin ich vom Bike hellauf begeistert. Es lÃ¤sst sich super leicht fahren und die Fox Gabel des Modelljahres 2007 ist ein Traum.

Hier noch der Link zu meiner ersten Ausfahrt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320352


----------



## BigLion77 (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

fahre jetzt seit einigen Wochen das HPC Elite in 18" und bin durchwegs zufrieden - aber erst
wirklich, nachdem ich einige Veränderungen vorgenommen habe.
Also der Rahmen ist für mich als Umsteiger von Alu zu Carbon wirklich bockhart, aber mittlerweile habe ich mich daran gewöhnt. Am Berg ist Fahrverhalten super, ebenso wie auf engen Trails.
Die RockShox Sid spricht ganz gut an, der Schaltkomfort der SRAM X0 ist, wenn man die Umstellung von Rapidfire verdaut hat, sehr angenehm.
Was absolut nicht geht ist die Serien-Ausstattung mit dem LRS XPW 1600.
Das ist für mich einfach nur eine reine Verarsche, kannst Du an anderer Stelle mehr lesen zu dem Thema - sage nur - wo 1600 drauf steht sind (waren) in meinem Fall 1900gr. drin.
Den LRS habe ich als erstes gewechselt. Nach und nach Sattel, Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Pedale, Ritzelpaket, Kette, Bereifung, Griffe und Schläuche getauscht.
Jetzt bin ich bei 8,7kg und ganz zufrieden. Mehr denn je, ist es jetzt ganz bestimmt ein Race-Bike - und da ich nah bei den Bergen am Ammersee wohne, habe ich für mich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.
Gewichtsmäßig geht da noch etwas mehr, aber das geht dann nur mit Schmolke und Konsorten und kostet entsprechend.


----------



## BigLion77 (12. Mai 2009)

MythosScott schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ....Meine Formula Bremshebel vielen unter eine Rückrufaktion....
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (17. Mai 2009)

Moin
Also ich bin gestern wieder auf meinem HPC gefahren und hatte 2 bekannte mit Fullys im schlepptau..
Ich hab es nicht bereut das ich von einem FULLY auf das HPC umgestiegen bin, wenn auch unfreiwillig (Diebstahl)
Mein HPC wiegt nun in 20ig Zoll 9,4 kg FAHRFERTIG und mit recht ROBUSTER Austattung.
Ich kann nur sagen ....mein Liebling!
mfg


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2009)

kann ich au nur bestaetigen. das hpc ist "unauffaellig". kein eye catcher. aber er faehrt sich top. sehr steif und aktzeptabel leicht. 
(akut duerfte ich knapp unter 9kilo sein)


----------



## Toblerone (19. Mai 2009)

kann das alles nur so bestätigen!
Das Sattelstützmaß ist schon heftig und die Auswahl an Stützen und Sattelklemmen gering. Zudem hat man beim Serienschnellspanner das Problem das Nm korrekt einzustellen. Habe mir daher eine Klemme mit Innensechskant besorgt. Habe keine Lust das es irgendwann mal knackt macht.
Ansonsten bin ich damit nur 2 Marathons gefahren und hier und da mal ne Trainingsrunde. Ist halt Knüppelhart und sehr steif im Tretlagerbereich.
Ist ja auch ein reines Racebike und das ist auch gut so!!!!
Ich fahr das HPC 08  in 18" bei 173 cm 
Wiegt ca. 9,6kg bei komplett XTR und Syntace Parts und Reba Race!


----------



## gooni11 (19. Mai 2009)

Ich war heut auch wieder los mit dem HPC.
71 km....1400 hm...4,5 Std...
JA..es ist ein Racebike..AUA.
ABER hergeben würd ich es trotzden nicht.
mfg


----------



## Cube_Elite (9. Juni 2009)

Wisst ihr fürs Elite HPC eine leichte Sattelklemme mit 38mm?


----------



## BigLion77 (10. Juni 2009)

Ja, die von Charliemike - best ever!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juni 2009)

Cube_Elite schrieb:


> Wisst ihr fürs Elite HPC eine leichte Sattelklemme mit 38mm?



 ist das überhaupt lt. cube erlaubt. 

meine nur der e-type ist freigegeben .


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2009)

SATTELklemme net UMWERFERklemme


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juni 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> SATTELklemme net UMWERFERklemme




uuuppsss   ja, jetzt seh ich´s auch 

aber auch hier darf lt. cube nur die original syntace superlock klemme verwendet werden 

guckst du hier  : 
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/download/web/CUBE_Bedienung_GTC_uplId_21961__coId_7467_.pdf

auf seite 13 stehts bei den drehmomenten .

hätte mir sonst auch ne leichtere geholt


----------



## r19andre (10. Juni 2009)

Hi,
geht alles.
habe bei mir den Würger Skyline von Tune verbaut. Hat ca. 5gramm und sieht schnieke aus. Das Syntace Teil ist zu klobig

Andre

















Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Bock hoch zufrieden. 

Viel Spass allen anderen

Andre


----------



## Toblerone (11. Juni 2009)

ich hab auch die Syntace gegen eine ohne Schnellspanner getauscht.
Wie soll man sonst den Drehmoment einstellen? Geht bei Schnellspanner nicht!


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juni 2009)

Toblerone schrieb:


> ich hab auch die Syntace gegen eine ohne Schnellspanner getauscht.
> Wie soll man sonst den Drehmoment einstellen? Geht bei Schnellspanner nicht!



und welchen fährst du ?
suche auch noch einen ersatz .


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Juni 2009)

Toblerone schrieb:


> ich hab auch die Syntace gegen eine ohne Schnellspanner getauscht.
> Wie soll man sonst den Drehmoment einstellen? Geht bei Schnellspanner nicht!



Wenn du so einen verwendest kannst du auch das Drehmoment einstellen.
Erst leicht schließen dann an der Inbusschraube einstellen!


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wenn du so einen verwendest kannst du auch das Drehmoment einstellen.
> Erst leicht schließen dann an der Inbusschraube einstellen!



der passt aber nicht, da sattelstützenmass 34,9mm also 38mm sind . 
ausserdem ist beim hpc die breite/höhe der klemme extra für die syntace ausgelegt. alle anderen klemmen sind daher zu schmal. 
ob das egal wäre, kann ich leider nicht sagen. optisch siehts nicht so schön aus.


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> der passt aber nicht, da sattelstützenmass 34,9mm also 38mm sind .
> ausserdem ist beim hpc die breite/höhe der klemme extra für die syntace ausgelegt. alle anderen klemmen sind daher zu schmal.
> ob das egal wäre, kann ich leider nicht sagen. optisch siehts nicht so schön aus.



Der war ja auch nur ein Beispiel, den passenden musst du dir schon selber suchen.
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, du nimmst eine Sechskantmutter anstatt der Rändelmutter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2009)

also ich fahre "irgend eine die im shop rumlag"  leichter als die syntace mit schnellspanner alle mal. und das anzugsmoment eiens schnellspanner ist ja net wirklich "definiert" 

aber was fuer eien sattelstuetze hast du da dran? woher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D_irk (1. Juli 2009)

...Ja,ja das Elite HPC fährt sich schon sehr gut!Habe ein 08.seit anfang letzten Jahres.Steif und hart wollte ich es haben,iss genau mein ding...super Bergauf u.enorme beschleunigung...habe aber auch einiges getauscht,LRS,Sattel,Pedale,Bremsen...wobei ich beim LRS vieleicht ein wenig übertrieben habe(DT- XRC1250)schon unverschämt Teuer,aber fährt sich echt super,hat das HPC noch Steifer gemacht,war erstaunt!
Jetzt steht als nächstes noch der komplete Antrieb auf dem Program...aber immer mit der ruhe...

Gewicht,kann ich nicht genau sagen,habe ein 22"Rahmen,Denke es müsste so über 8kg Wiegen...muss mir erst eine neue Waage zulegen...die alte find ich nicht mehr wieder...


----------



## Tobi B (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

meines ist ein 22" mit syntace, xt komplett und Fox Gabel....
Ich liebe die Geometrie, es entspricht genau meiner Vorstellung,
ich nehme es auch nicht als bockhart war. Die schwarzrote Lackierung gefällt mir und ich bin zufrieden, schmeißt sich gut um die Kurven und tritt ganz gut an, trotz xpw1800 und fahrbereit 10,5 kg.

Was mich ein bisschen nervt ist das allfällige Singen und Schleifen der XT Bremsscheibe. Ich bild mir ein das Laufrad ist zu weich? 
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen.


Ansonsten liebe ich es, damit  "Traktorfahrer" (das sind Menschen, die sich wie ich auf 50% Asphalt 50% Schotterwege bewegen, aber dazu 160mm Federweg vorne und hinten brauchen ) durch die Flußtäler meiner Heimat zu scheuchen


----------



## D_irk (5. Juli 2009)

...nee,liegt nicht an zu weichen Rädern!Ich bin auch mal die XT-Bremsen gefahren...sie klingelten immer in schnellen,eng gefahrenen kurven...keine ahnung woran es gelegen hat,habe es nie wegbekommen...


----------



## Neschtra (12. Juli 2009)

So, nun will ich auch mal meine Meinung zu dem HPC sagen
Hatte anfangs lange überlegt ob ich mir ein Carbon Bike zulege, weil ich viel Gelände und auf schnelle bzw. gröbere Abfahrten steh. Aber ich konnte dann doch nicht wiederstehen 

Hab das Bike in der Team Lackierung, mit der XT Auststattung. 
Mein HPC hat gewogene 10.8 kg incl. Pedale und Carbonflaschenhalter. Zwar kein respektabler Wert, aber mit der Ausstattung geht halt nicht mehr. Wobei ich wirklich sagen muss, dass die Austattung völlig reicht. Man muss auch mal Preis / Leistung sehen!! Manch andere sollen lieber selber mal ans Abnehmen denken, bevor sie am Rad einen Kilo sparen  

Fazit: Ich find das HPC einfach Klasse. Von der Gabel und Bremse bin ich super begeistert. Hatte vorher das Cube Reaction (K18). Kein Vergleich! Und beim Bergabfahren ists auch sicherer, weil ich jetzt langsamer fahr und mehr aufpasse!! 


PS: die dicke Sattelstütze die alle nicht so toll finden, find ich Hammergeil!! Von mir aus könnts noch dicker sein 
Und bei einem Hardtail wird sie auch benötigt!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2009)

also vorneweg: ich bin mit dem hpc auch voellig zufrieden!

aber 1-2 kritikpunkte gibt es schon 

1. umwerfer: warum etype? an vielen carbon rahmen kann man auch einen normalen umwerfer schrauben. hier koennte man gewicht spaare, ohne mehr ausgeben zu muessen.

2. die sattelstuetze: jaaa sieht toll aus, haellt und alles... aber die auswahl ist halt SEHR eingeschraenkt. auch hier koennte man sonst nochmal gewicht spaaren, ohne das es teuer wird.

hmm sonst? naja... eigneltich nix... geht ab wie luzi! aber warum du langsamer faehrst versteh ich net. ich hatte vorher das elite scandium. mit dem hpc bin ich schneller weil spuhrtreuer durch den steiferen rahmen.


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. Juli 2009)

servus, bin auch seit kurzer seit hpc elite fahrer.
Echt geil...Bis auf dem unwerfer, finde auch das ein normaler gereicht hätte!
Abschrauben


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. Juli 2009)

Darf fein auf der Bank sitzen


----------



## Neschtra (14. Juli 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also vorneweg: ich bin mit dem hpc auch voellig zufrieden!
> 
> aber 1-2 kritikpunkte gibt es schon
> 
> ...


Warum ich langsamer fahr?? Weil ich den Rahmen schonen will!!
Des ist halt doch kein Alu oder Titan. Bei schnellen Bergabfahrten hauts oft den einen oder anderen großen Stein gegen das Unterrohr. Das will ich halt vermeiden. Hast Du keine Angst den Rahmen zu beschädigen? Oder bin ich da zu vorsichtig??


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juli 2009)

hab bei meinem eine schutzfolie auf´s unterrohr geklebt. 

auf der anderen seite ist es aber auch "nur" ein gebrauchsgegenstand. 

wenn du keine macken im bike haben möchtest, fahr es einfach nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firefighter (14. Juli 2009)

> 1. umwerfer: warum etype? an vielen carbon rahmen kann man auch einen normalen umwerfer schrauben. hier koennte man gewicht spaare, ohne mehr ausgeben zu muessen.



m. E. wegen des Verdrehens bei einem Kettenklemmer, dadurch kann auch der Carbonrahmen reissen, ist z. B. Urs Huber beim letzten Rennen in Schleitheim passiert, er konnte aber noch zu Ende fahren. Er fuhr sein Stöckli XC 10.9 welches einen herkömmlichen Umwerfer hat. 

Insofern finde ich E-Type eher angebracht, auch wenn sich was verklemmt beschädigt es nicht den Rahmen.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Jackass1987 (15. Juli 2009)

Hey,

was fahrt ihr eig für Laufräder ? Ich fahr eins mit Tune Kong Nabe, Notubes Felgen und Revolution-Speichen. Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das versaut die ganze Seitensteifigkeit am Hinterbau  Vielleicht fahr ich aber auch zu wenig Luft.

Mfg Erik !


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2009)

@Neschtra: sche*** drauf, das teil ist zum knechten und will es auch so! mir sind schon EINIGE steine gegens unterrohr gedoungelt... der rahemn ist 2x lackiert (hab kleinere abplatzer, aber nur in der klarlackschicht). 
sonst kannst ihn ja in die virtine stellen.

@Firefighter: jop, prinzipiel ist es schon ok mit dem etype, hab nen seehr leichten xt gefunden mit gerade mal 137g. damit kann ich leben und das das ausrichten entfaellt ist au net das schlimsmte

@Jackass1987: auf meinem hpc fahre ich:
              a) selbstaufgebauten lrs: a2z naben + revo speichen + ausgewogne olympic (1313g)
              b) 240s + supercomp + 4.2d von actionsports
keine probleme mit verwindung, auch net mit dem leichtbau schnellspanner. wie siehtes mit der speichenspannugn aus? gleichmaessig? da wird ein lrs schnell schwammig


----------



## Firefighter (15. Juli 2009)

habe auch einen notubes ztr race lrs mit xr ray speichen u. tune king kong naben. nachgewogen 1260gramm. 

gruss 
andi


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2009)

@fire: freiburg? rig? halloooo, sollten wir uns net kennen (sascha burghardt)


----------



## Firefighter (15. Juli 2009)

ne rig bin ich nicht mehr, da war ich nur mal kurz drin. 

ich schick dir mal ne pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D_irk (15. Juli 2009)

...Auf meinem HPC.Fahre ich einen DT-Swiss XRC 1250 LRS (1226g)Gewogen...er ist schön Steif u. für mich eine gute Wahl gewesen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2009)

@dirk: scho krass... ~100g leichter als mein satz.... dafuer anstatt 500euro. 2k euro... 
ABER xt parts dran... das gewicht haettest durch den tausch auf xtr genauso drin gehabt und noch massiv geld gespaart. (zusaetzlich waere mir die carbong felge zu "heis")


----------



## D_irk (15. Juli 2009)

...immer langsam...das Bike ist noch nicht fertig...die xt.teile fiegen demnächst noch ruter...aber muss noch warten bis nach der Eurobike...ok,der Finanziele aspekt ist sicherlich richtig und nee menge Kohle...und ob es nur die 100g alleine sind...keine ahnung...weiß nicht für bis zu welchem Fahrer Gewicht Dein LRS tauglich ist,wie Steif und wie Fahrbar er gegenüber dem DT iss...


----------



## D_irk (15. Juli 2009)

P.S.
und wieso zu heiss...die Carbon felgen halten mehr aus,als vergleichbare Alufelgen...nur wenn sie im Ar...sind...iss mehr Kohle weg...aber ansonsten kannste es damit richtig krachen lassen,kein Problem...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2009)

naja... also von der steifigkeit sind die a2z/revo/olympic top. und das gewicht is au geil. die orginal alger der a2z sind halt schrott. ich hoff die ceramik hyberid sind besser. jetzt wuerde ich den satz vllt auch eher mit den240s aufbauen, aber die olympic felge sofortwieder... gerade mit tubless und ~2,2bar


----------



## D_irk (15. Juli 2009)

...ja,hört sich doch gut an...die 240s sind auch viel verbreitet...habe da eigentlich nur gutes von gehört!Selber aber noch nie gefahren...die 190 Ceramic naben auf meinem LRS.fahren sich super...obwohl man sich über den Sinn wohl streiten kann...viele sagen das sich durch die extrem harten Ceramic-Kugeln dann eher die weicheren laufflächen abnutzen und es dadurch keinen Sinn mache...deshalb iss es fraglich,ob sich der hohe Preis wirklich lohnt!
Kann dazu vieleicht mal nach einigen 1000km mehr sagen,jetzt ist es noch ein wenig zu früh...um solche langzeit aussagen zu treffen...hoffe aber,das ich mit den Naben noch lange zufrieden sein werden...laufen tun sie echt super leicht...bin heute früh mit neu aufgezogenen Furios-Fred gefahren...64km fast nur feste wege...bei trockenem Wetter,passt super...zum LRS...fast Rennrad gefühl...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2009)

jep, die 240er hab ich ja im "schlechtwetter" trainings satz (mit larsen 2.0+1,9 lust).
auf dem leichten hab ich im moment die roro mit milch. fand sie zuerst net gut, aber mit dem passenden druck geht doch was.


----------



## Neschtra (15. Juli 2009)

@nopain-nogain: Schon zu hören dass es auch welche gibt die dem Bike die sporen geben!! Ein bekannter hat das AMS HPC, der hat seinen Rahmen schon zweimal ersetzt bekommen. (Cube is da anscheined sehr kulant) Erst ist er beim Tretlager gebrochen und dann oben am Unterrohr da beim Dämpfer. Naja, deswegen bin ich da a bissl vorsichtiger!! Aber Du hast scho recht, dann werd ich mal nicht so zimperlich damit umgehen. Schließlich ists ja ein Gebrauchsmittel, aber im Wohnzimmer würd sichs scho gut machen


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2009)

also ich knechte den rahmen non schon die 2. saison. und der hat bis auf 1-2 lackabplatzer (nur die oberste schicht,sehe kein carbon drunter) nix abbekommen. stop, was ich net so toll finde, an den zugegenhaltern ist au 2x bissle lack ab und da sieht man halt nun ankorodiertes alu. tut der funktion nix, sieht aber sche*** aus 

sosnt finde ich den rahmen (gerade in verbindung mit der fox fx80) genau richtig um es richtig gepflegt krachen zu lassen


----------



## Ostwandlager (17. Juli 2009)

mir sind gestern bei der abfahrt die 2 schrauben der hebelbefestigung an meiner R1 flöten gegangen! War nicht gerade angenehm. Hab dann einen imbus schlüssel durchgesteckt und konnte weiter fahren. Wie ich daheim gesehen habe waren die schrauben nicht mit loctite gesichert. Hatte das schon jemand?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D_irk (17. Juli 2009)

...iss immer gut alles selber zu Prüfen,besonders wenn Du es neu hast...verlassen kann man sich auf garnix...bei mir hat fast kein vorgeschriebenes Drehmoment gestimmt...entweder zu fest,oder zu lose...ja,ja Fachwerkstatt...gibt bestimmt gute,aber auch viel misst...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2009)

ergo: selberbauen (aber au da gilt nachzu kommt ab)


----------



## Firefighter (17. Juli 2009)

> mir sind gestern bei der abfahrt die 2 schrauben der hebelbefestigung an meiner R1 flöten gegangen! War nicht gerade angenehm. Hab dann einen imbus schlüssel durchgesteckt und konnte weiter fahren. Wie ich daheim gesehen habe waren die schrauben nicht mit loctite gesichert. Hatte das schon jemand?
> Gruß



naja aber mal ehrlich, die können auch nicht wirklich angezogen gewesen sein, wenn die sich so schnell lösen, ich verwende da auch kein locktide und meine bremshebel lassen sich noch bewegen und da geht keine schraube raus... man muss halt immer wieder mal die schrauben in bestimmten abständen überprüfen... habe auch die r1 dran


----------



## Chris360 (18. Juli 2009)

Moin,

ist das Elite HPC grundsätzlich auch für härteren MTB Einsatz, sprich Trails, anspruchsvolles Gelände etc. zu empfehlen oder sollte damit nur auf Waldwegen gefahren werden (sprich: Waldautobahnen)?

Welche Version bietet eurer Meinung nach das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und was wird sich zu 2010 ändern?

Chris


----------



## Jackass1987 (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

fahr die 2007-Version und hab es noch nie geschont. Meiner Meinung nach in Abhängigkeit vom Fahrergewicht eins der stabilsten Carbon-Hardtails.

Mfg Erik!


----------



## D_irk (18. Juli 2009)

...Denke mal das der Rahmen 2010 der gleiche bleibt,wie schon seit 2006...nur die Lackierung wird wieder ein wenig verändert und natürlich die neuen 2010 Parts,je nach ausstattung...habe bis jetzt noch nichts von einem neu Entwickelten HPC-Rahmen gehört,gelesen...

Was heisst hartes Gelände...?Wenn Du Steinige Wurtzel Pfade meinst,mit leichten bis mitleren Hügeln...dafür ist es gebaut!
Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie bedenken,das dem Rahmen was passieren könnte...und ich fahre dazu noch einen Carbon-LRS...


----------



## Chris360 (18. Juli 2009)

D_irk schrieb:


> ...Denke mal das der Rahmen 2010 der gleiche bleibt,wie schon seit 2006...nur die Lackierung wird wieder ein wenig verändert und natürlich die neuen 2010 Parts,je nach ausstattung...habe bis jetzt noch nichts von einem neu Entwickelten HPC-Rahmen gehört,gelesen...
> 
> Was heisst hartes Gelände...?Wenn Du Steinige Wurtzel Pfade meinst,mit leichten bis mitleren Hügeln...dafür ist es gebaut!
> Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie bedenken,das dem Rahmen was passieren könnte...und ich fahre dazu noch einen Carbon-LRS...



Ja, steinige und steile Trails sind mein Gebiet, auch bergauf. Wie ist die Traktion?

Inwiefern sind Sprünge möglich? 

Bei Carbon habe ich Bedenken, wenn man mal stürzt: Muss man dann gleich den Rahmen einschicken wegen Carbonriss?


----------



## Jackass1987 (18. Juli 2009)

beantwortet das deine Frage :





hat sich mehrmals den Hang runter überschlagen ...geschätzt 10hm... ich mich zum glück nur einmal und hab mich nach 2 hm Absturz am Hang festhalten können

mfg erik !


----------



## Snevern (19. Juli 2009)

Es soll ja ein Neuer Rahmen rauskommen steht ind der Mountainbike 8/09
Auf seite 24 (Erlkönig)!!!

Gruß Snevern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (19. Juli 2009)

Snevern schrieb:


> Es soll ja ein Neuer Rahmen rauskommen steht ind der Mountainbike 8/09
> Auf seite 24 (Erlkönig)!!!
> 
> Gruß Snevern



meinst du das? 

http://www.bikesportnews.de/produkte/detailansicht-produkte/datum////cube-2010-neues-carbon-hardtail-reaction-gtc.html


----------



## Chris360 (19. Juli 2009)

Reaction GTC dürfte doch auf dem Alu-Reaction aufbauen, eben nur als Carbon-Version.

Zumal kostet das Topmodell des Reaction GTC "nur" 2400 EUR, das Topmodell des HPC Elites dagegen um die 5000 EUR.

Chris


----------



## DeLocke (19. Juli 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Reaction GTC dürfte doch auf dem Alu-Reaction aufbauen, eben nur als Carbon-Version.
> 
> Zumal kostet das Topmodell des Reaction GTC "nur" 2400 EUR, das Topmodell des HPC Elites dagegen um die 5000 EUR.
> 
> Chris



klar einen unterschied wird es da wohl geben


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2009)

@chris: du kannst mit dem rad alles machen ,was man mit einem race hardtail macht. egal ob alu oder carbong, wenn carbong nach nem sturz nen riss hat, dann haette alu so eien delle, das du den rahmen auch knicken kannst.

immer dieses rumgewhine wegen carbong... ein leichter alu race rahmen haelt au net mehr aus!!!


----------



## D_irk (20. Juli 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @chris: du kannst mit dem rad alles machen ,was man mit einem race hardtail macht. egal ob alu oder carbong, wenn carbong nach nem sturz nen riss hat, dann haette alu so eien delle, das du den rahmen auch knicken kannst.
> 
> immer dieses rumgewhine wegen carbong... ein leichter alu race rahmen haelt au net mehr aus!!!




...Ja,ja genauso sehe ich das auch...kann die Ammenmärchen über Carbon nicht mehr hören,die man so von gewissen Leuten liest...sind aber immer die,die selber gar net Carbon fahren...sondern immer nur alles vom hören-sagen nach Plappern...Carbon hat viel mehr VORTEILE,als Nachteile...

einfach mal selber fahren...


----------



## Chris360 (20. Juli 2009)

Die werden bestimmt wieder auf der Eurobike ausgestellt sein, sowohl Reaction GTC als auch Elite HPC als Modell 2010.

Da werde ich die dann mal ein wenig Probefahren, wenns mir gefällt kann ich ja dann hier nochmal vor Ort ausgiebig testen.

Oder mal das AMS HPC testfahren.


In dem Zusammenhang: Was meint ihr, was ich in etwa für mein 2009er Speci Stumpjumper FSR Elite + X.9 Schaltwerk + X.9 Schalthebel + Ergon GP1 Griffe + KCNC Schnellspanner + XT Kurbel (Komplett Neupreis EUR 2900,-) verlangen könnte? Grobe Einschätzung?

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (20. Juli 2009)

In dem Zusammenhang: Was meint ihr, was ich in etwa für mein 2009er Speci Stumpjumper FSR Elite + X.9 Schaltwerk + X.9 Schalthebel + Ergon GP1 Griffe + KCNC Schnellspanner + XT Kurbel (Komplett Neupreis EUR 2900,-) verlangen könnte? Grobe Einschätzung?

Chris[/QUOTE]

äh. im Cube Forum........ nichts ???

sorry keine Ahnung, werde mein Elite jedenfalls nicht verkaufen, auch wenn 2010 wirklich ein Neues kommen sollte. Ist wenigstens ausgereift

Andre


----------



## Chris360 (21. Juli 2009)

Na, das Specialized die besseren Hinterbaukinematiken entwickelt als Cube, dürfte wohl auch den Hardtail-Fahrern bekannt sein...

Aber bei den Hardtails sehe ich keinen großen Qualitätsunterschied zwischen Cube und Specialized.


----------



## Ostwandlager (22. Juli 2009)

31,77 wollte Formula für 4 Hebelbefestigungsschrauben und 2 Gewindezylinder. Scheiß kleinteile für 1 . Habe ich gleich wieder abbestellt und in omas kästchen 2 schrauben gefunden die haargenau paßten.
Naja Magura ist da doch etwas Kundenfreundlicher.
Gruß


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juli 2009)

so, hier nun mal der aktuelle stand von meinem hpc.



gewicht ist 9.25kg (incl schlauch unter dem sattel).
todo: 
1. vorbau, da ist ein bleischwerer vorbau montiert, der nur da ist, weil ich 90mm mal testen wollte
2. lenker, der alu wcs wird wohl mal noch weichen muessen


----------



## schlupp (27. Juli 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Na, das Specialized die besseren Hinterbaukinematiken entwickelt als Cube, dürfte wohl auch den Hardtail-Fahrern bekannt sein...
> 
> Aber bei den Hardtails sehe ich keinen großen Qualitätsunterschied zwischen Cube und Specialized.



Das würde ich mal als Gerücht bezeichnen! Auch bei CUBE sitzen mittlerweile einige richtig gute Ingenieure!

SO long
LG
Schlupp


----------



## BigLion77 (27. Juli 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> mir sind gestern bei der abfahrt die 2 schrauben der hebelbefestigung an meiner R1 flöten gegangen! War nicht gerade angenehm. Hab dann einen imbus schlüssel durchgesteckt und konnte weiter fahren. Wie ich daheim gesehen habe waren die schrauben nicht mit loctite gesichert. Hatte das schon jemand?
> Gruß


 
Nicht genau das - aber am Hinterrad ist mir eine Befestigungsschraube 
vom IS-Adapter (glaub das Teil heißt so) verloren gegangen.
Ist zwar nix passiert - aber seitdem ist LocTite im Einsatz.


----------



## D_irk (27. Juli 2009)

...LocTite,bei allen an der Bremsaufnahme vorhandenen Schrauben ist eh Pflicht...ohne ist Risiko...


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. August 2009)

kann jetzt auch große fotos zeigen...


----------



## Limubai (4. August 2009)

einfach nur wunderschön das Bike............   von mir.....


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. August 2009)

hier meins mit dem letzten update :

9,4 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2009)

UP and schaut:







9.05kg mit ust reifen. jetzt noch die lefty rein und ich bin unter 9kilo  bei 11cm federweg und guuuuut seif... (finger ausdem po finanzamt!!!)


----------



## Ostwandlager (6. Oktober 2009)

*verkaufe mein Elite HPC*
*hat jemand interesse?*


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2009)

hab schon 






bild mit dem passenden schwarzen vorderrad kommt noch


----------



## r19andre (6. Oktober 2009)

juten tach,

einmal im Einsatz, kann auch Rennen gewinnen und hat mich die Saison nicht einmal im Stich gelassen 





und einmal im stehen





8,4kg 20" allerdings mit Tune LRS, habe dafür noch kein sauberes Bild ;-)

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Carlos69 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi all,

wollte euch meins auch nicht vorenthalten 

Cube Elite Team HPC

8,98 kg


----------



## Tobi B (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

gras steig ich aufs Winterrad um und beende die erste Elite HPC Saison. Das Fahrrad hat jetzt 2000km runter und hat mir bis auf die XT Bremsanlage, die dauerhaft nicht vernünftig justierbar ist(vielleicht werfen sich aber auch bloß die windigen Orginalscheiben, wenn heißgebremst?) keinen Kummer gemacht. 

Sicher hab ich nicht die leichteste Ausstattung und 1 weiteres Kilo, (besonders abgespeckte Laufräder) würden das Gefährt spritziger machen, aber so professionell fahr ich nicht. 

Guter Bock, gut aufeinander abgestimmte Komponenten (bis auf Bremsen), super Preisleistung und ein scharfes Design, die Geometrie entspricht mir bestens. 

Jetzt bin ich wieder aufm 96' Scott Dual pro unterwegs und muss aber feststellen, dass das Cube in Sachen Verwindung u. Steifigkeit gemessen am Rahmen des zwar mit 20" kleineren Scott überhaupt keine Leuchte ist. Ich hab diese Saison mal nen Specialized Monocoque Carbon Rahmen fahren können, der wirkte viel unbeeindruckter auf jegliche Kräfte.

Viele der Poster in diesem Strang haben extrem teuer ausgestattete HPCs und muten nicht zuletzt deshalb professionell und erfahren an. Wie fühlt sich der Rahmen für eure Erfahrung, im Vergleich denn an?


----------



## Kitti (2. November 2009)

Hallo,
so ein Elite sieht doch einfach nur gut aus. Ich kann nur immer voller Neid auf so ein Bike schauen, obwohl ich auch kein schlechtes hab(Reaction), egal Täumen kann man ja.


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. November 2009)

meins mit 9,4 kg. 
allerdings weiss ich langsam nicht mehr, wo ich noch gewicht einsparen
kann, um unter 9kg zu kommen. 
ausser vllt. latexschläuche raus und auf tubeless umrüsten. 
was bringt das noch 250g gesamt


----------



## Carlos69 (2. November 2009)

Gewicht sparen kannst du noch überall ;-))

Bremsscheiben: Alligator Windcutter
Sattelklemme Coparni: 6 gramm
Leichteren Sattel
KCNC Sattelstütze 34,9 x 400: 181g 
Einen leichteren Laufradsatz mit Notubes oder FRM Felgen um Tubeless fahren zu können.
Titanschrauben, usw......

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris360 (2. November 2009)

Andere Kurbel... Die Noir ist nicht die Leichteste...

Wobei dein Rahmen auch nicht der neueste ist, da gibts mittlerweile deutlich Leichteres, gerade auch bei anderen Herstellern (Scott, Specialized, ...)


----------



## Carlos69 (2. November 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Andere Kurbel... Die Noir ist nicht die Leichteste...
> 
> *Wobei dein Rahmen auch nicht der neueste ist, da gibts mittlerweile deutlich Leichteres, gerade auch bei anderen Herstellern (Scott, Specialized, ...*)



Hallooooo,
das hier ist ein Cube Thread


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. November 2009)

Carlos69 schrieb:


> Gewicht sparen kannst du noch überall ;-))
> 
> Bremsscheiben: Alligator Windcutter
> Sattelklemme Coparni: 6 gramm
> ...



windcutter passen nicht auf die 185 juicy ultimate 
sattel , okay - 100 g max. 
lrs ist der nope atmosphere mit 1505 g.leichter ist nicht gut bei 88 kg.





Chris360 schrieb:


> Andere Kurbel... Die Noir ist nicht die Leichteste...
> 
> Wobei dein Rahmen auch nicht der neueste ist, da gibts mittlerweile deutlich Leichteres, gerade auch bei anderen Herstellern (Scott, Specialized, ...)



aber leichter als ne xt und gerade mal 50g schwerer als ne xtr.
ich fahr aber nix anderes ausser cube (mit einer ausnahme, aber auch nur deshalb, da es von cube noch keinen dh´ler gibt)


----------



## Carlos69 (2. November 2009)

Du kannst doch die Fahren.

Hügi 240s+Sapim CX-Ray+ZTR Olympic+Alu Nippel: ca.1400 gramm

oder mit ausgewogenen FRM XMD 388 Felgen (bis 100kg) ca. 1450 gramm


----------



## Chris360 (3. November 2009)

Carlos69 schrieb:


> Hallooooo,
> das hier ist ein Cube Thread



Hallooooo,

Cube-Brille absetzen!

Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter!


----------



## Chris360 (3. November 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich fahr aber nix anderes ausser cube



Schonmal versucht?

Gibt ganz sicher besseres als Cube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (3. November 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Gibt ganz sicher besseres als Cube.



Sehr richtig.


----------



## Carlos69 (3. November 2009)

Ich habe nichts gegen schöne Töchter  

P.S: In den letzten 3 Jahren bin ich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere,
      5 verschiedene Hersteller gefahren .


----------



## Toblerone (3. November 2009)

und ich weiß welches als erstes bike!


----------



## Carlos69 (3. November 2009)

Toblerone schrieb:


> und ich weiß welches als erstes bike!



Wenn nicht Du , wer sonst


----------



## FrankDe (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Hey Carlos! Darf man bei deinem Bike neidisch werden?
Wirklich toll! Auch die Ausstattung ist nur vom feinsten.
Ich hatte auch die Ehre beim letzten Rennen von 2009 (Engel Cup) ein Elite zu testen, dass ich von unserem Team Chef ausgeliehen bekommen hatte. Und nun warte ich gerade bis mein 2010er Modell kommt. Unter anderem war ich besonders begeistert von den Maxxis Aspen Reifen.
Nun ist mir aufgefallen das viele Profis den Conti Race King fahren. Kannst du kurz sagen, was dir an dem gefällt bzw. nicht gefällt?
Was sind das eigentlich für Laufräder, die du hast?

Außerdem, weiß irgendjemand wann ungefähr die 2010er Cube Elite HPC R1 Carbon Modelle kommen?

Gruß Frank


----------



## Carlos69 (11. Januar 2010)

FrankDe schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hey Carlos! Darf man bei deinem Bike neidisch werden?
> Wirklich toll! Auch die Ausstattung ist nur vom feinsten.
> ...




Hi Frank,
sorry das ich so spät Antworte. Hatte den Thread fast vergessen 

zu den Race King: in dem Thread steht alles 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303994&page=44

Meine Meinung: Bin den Race King in 2.2 letztes Jahr bei vielen Marathons gefahren. Ein Reifen der das Prädikat "wertvoll" wirklich verdient hat.
Bin vorher die Kombi Nobby Nic/Racing Ralph und die Rocket Ron´s gefahren. Der Vorteil bei dem Race King lag eindeutig in A der Vielseitigkeit (Trocken oder Nass), B Fahrkompfort und C dem sagenhaftem Grip.

zu meinen Laufrädern:
Fahre jetzt die Kombi mit Hügi 240S Naben (Keramiklagern) + ZTR Race Felge + Sapim CX-Ray Speichen. Für meine Fahrweise und 70kg genau richtig.

P.S: In meinem Profil findest du meine neue Config.

Gruß
Carlos


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2010)

der thread lebt noch? cool!
hier meins in der aktuellen stufe:



8.9kg so wie es da steht


----------



## rODAHn (8. Juli 2011)

ist hier noch wer? 
...habe mir eben auch einer Elite HPC "Blackline" Rahmen (499,-) (2010) bestellt.
Könntet ihr mir kurz die Eckdaten der spezifischen Anbauteile nennen?
Sattelstütze?
Umwerfer?
Steuersatz?

Danke!


----------



## Clemens (11. Juli 2011)

Woher kommt der Frame - Österreich? Hab mir beim Bikepalast vor 6 Wochen auch einen Blackline Frame gekauft (399). Wird aber erst im Winter aufgebaut.

Eckdaten:

Sattelstütze 34,9 mm z.B. Syntace P6
Umwerfer E-Type = Tretlagermontage
Sattelklemme 38mm z.b. Syntace Superlock
Steuersatz, 1.5 Zoll integriert, kannst hier z.B. den Syntace Superspin Reduziersteuersatz auf 1.8 Zoll verbauen.


----------



## rODAHn (11. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ja, auch von Bikepalast aus Österreich für 499,- (2010er Model)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (12. Juli 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja, auch von Bikepalast aus Österreich für 499,- (2010er Model)



Hab dann den gleichen Frame (2010er in 18 Zoll). Laut beiliegendem Prüfbericht zur Rahmensteifigkeit aus 04.2010. Hab meinen direkt vor Ort beim Bikepalast in deren Salzburger Shop gekauft. Mit Sattelklemme (Syntace), gabs den dort im Mai mal ganz kurzfristig für den oben von mir genannten Preis, dann sind die wieder auf 499 hoch. Hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt noch einiges an Cube + BMC Rahmen dort im Laden (von wo aus auch der online Versand erfolgt) hängen. 

Hab eigentlich nur mal kurz in den Laden reingeschaut (war geschäftlich in Salzburg) und dann ganz kurzfristig den Frame gekauft, obwohl ich bislang für Cube nicht wirklich viel übrig hatte. Ist schon recht gut gemacht das Ding, aber nicht wirklich Leichtbau.


----------



## rODAHn (17. Juli 2011)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie viele Spacer ich am Tretlager benötige?
Auf "Ritzelseite" ist ja bestimmt nur der "Ring" vom Umwerfer!?
...aber auf der anderen Seite???

Danke

rODAHn


----------



## r19andre (18. Juli 2011)

Hi,
rechts nur der Werfer und links ein Ring

Und das sieht nach nem Schaden aus. Mal sehen ob da noch was zu retten ist.....









muss wohl was beim Rennen am WE hochgeschossen sein. Habe ich nicht wirklich bemerkt

Andre


----------



## zett78 (19. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein Elite Teamline








Habe noch einen Elite Rahmen zu verkaufen, Vorgängermodell:

http://www.kalaydo.de/anzeigen/klei...0-zoll-neu-carbon/anzeige/?kalaydonr=21692117


----------



## blizzord (17. Juli 2013)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie viele Spacer ich am Tretlager benötige?
> Auf "Ritzelseite" ist ja bestimmt nur der "Ring" vom Umwerfer!?
> ...aber auf der anderen Seite???
> 
> ...


 

Auch wenn der Thread etwas älter ist stelle ich mir dir Frage auch,
aber eigentlich sollte es doch klar sein.

_Innenlagergehäusebreite 73 plus E-Type macht 0 Spacer_

_Wenn ich mir aber das Bild oben ansiehe sehe ich da einen Spacer?_
_Bahnhof?_


----------



## rODAHn (17. Juli 2013)

Keinen Spacer ist korrekt!


----------

